# [SOLVED] HP DV9000 Won't boot



## mr2bob (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been searching the treads and this seems to be a common problem with the DV9000.

Came home with the sceen flickering junk "images". System locked up, so did the "hold the power button until it dies" shutdown. Went to restart and....well, lots of blue lights, then nothing, it auto cycled off, then on, then same response, etc, etc, etc. Vid didn't come up, no POST beeps, nothing. This is the same thing that others have experience with this laptop.

It is a year old now. Aside from driver issues/Vista (need I say more?), there haven't been any real hardware problems aside from screwy video while in screen saver mode requiring a hard shutdown. I'm running with the AMD chip and 1 gig of mem.

None of the previous threads that I"ve found actually say what they did to solve the problem. 

I've reseated the ram, but not the processor. 

Hopefully someone was able to fix it and posts their fix!

Thank you.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HP DV9000 Won't boot*

Check this document first:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us

See if it matches the problem shown by your laptop.


----------



## mr2bob (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: HP DV9000 Won't boot*

Thank you. It is in the list. I actually got online and chatted with HP Tech. They have a recall for it and will be repairing it for free. They do not tell you what the problem really is, though.

The link you provided does mention something about the BIOS, but it seems kind of funny that it would run for a year plus, and then all of a sudden not work due to the BIOS, unless it is a BIOS hardware failure.

So, the fix is to contact HP and get it repaired for free.


----------

